# Lessers?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone else see any lessers so far this early season? We had about 15 land in and walk around the decoys this morning. It was nice to see them!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We decoyed two groups of them Sunday and even landed a snow and a blue.
Hopefully the early arrival is a sign orf good things to come!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hopefully! I love those lessers. Will take them over the big boys anyday. This fall my focus will be on the ducks and snows/blues.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I would say we had over 2000 of the little guys around us on Sunday. We didn't get any little ones all big guys but the group a couple of miles away shot 17 squeekers. Should be a good sign.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hunted out by GF last weekend and managed to put one on the ground..


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

didn't see any little farts, but saw about 50 sob's in the area, had a group of 8 land and catch a quick snack in the dekes before we blasted a few big fellas


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hope they don't stall up north like last year.....lessers help feed my snow goose addiction as hunting them is about the same.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

shot a few last weekend out here in nw MN


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I had a nice flawk buzz our house 2 1/2 weeks ago. Around Council Bluffs, IA


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is flawk just saying flock with a southern accent?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We had a flock of 5 birds come in 2 of which were lessors, i managed to pull one from the flock but do to piss poor shooting we didn't get any more from the flock.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

went out tonite and saw an absolute mess of lessers. limited out in 20 minutes on the west end of audubon, about 2 miles from my house. I had one speckler land in the deeks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Don't want to shoot to many of those little guys during the early season or the Feds will shorten the season another week like they did in the past.They don't approve of a daily limit of 5 lessers.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

KEN W said:


> They don't approve of a daily limit of 5 lessers.


Kind of what I was thinking. Good to hear though. :beer:


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

Up here I can shoot 8 a day. I called in a group of specs this morning, when they got close enough I let them have it. Guess what fell? 2 lessers. Raining and windy here today. I saw a lot of birds but they were flying as high as they could with some other destination in mind. Loads of snows and blues around now.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Approve or not who cares, they can close the season for all that I care. Ill kill anything that is considered a canada goose.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Approve or not who cares, they can close the season for all that I care. Ill kill anything that is considered a canada goose.


Now that's the Tyler that I know! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric Evenson said:


> went out tonite and saw an absolute mess of lessers. limited out in 20 minutes on the west end of audubon, about 2 miles from my house. I had one speckler land in the deeks.


Right on Eric. I remember sitting by your dad's place in 2000 scouting some big boys. Right before dark there was a never-ending string of little one's dropping in from the north.....it was sweeeeeeeeeet.

By the way, you live on the east end of Audubon.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> GooseBuster3 wrote:
> Approve or not who cares, they can close the season for all that I care. Ill kill anything that is considered a canada goose.
> 
> Now that's the Tyler that I know!


He must be working hard this summer (now that he is a college grad) as I haven't see him around here much.


----------

